# Wiper motor



## KapaTheMan (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello Everybody

I am new member of this forum and I just received my -66 GTO in august.
I live in Finland / Europe. 

I have now problem whit wiper motor, or it does not exists. And I am not sure should it be 1 or 2 speed? I just try find out this looking for wiring, but I cant say anything at the moment. 
I did not open the switch. 

So if anybody have straight answer that they use at that time in 1 speed motor it help me a lot. 

-kari-


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If the plug for the motor has 2 wires, it's a single speed. If the motor has either a 3 or 4 wire plug, it's a 2 speed. Also switch inside should have either 2 position's for a 1 speed (off and on) and three if it's a 2 speed.


----------



## jray1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been trying to figure out why the wipers don't work on my 64. I have a 2 speed set up and with the ignition on I have power to the wiper motor but I don't understand how the switch makes it work. Anyone with some specific wiring advice would be greatly appreciated. Does the switch work by grounding the motor or does it send another 12v to it?


----------



## trip65 (Oct 11, 2011)

check the ground wire for good contact


----------



## jray1 (Jan 2, 2008)

The one I have is a 2 sleep with a washer pump. The only wiring diagram I have and can find is for a 1 speed. Can u tell me which wire is ground on my set up?


----------



## fasterfiero (Sep 6, 2011)

yes the switch grounds the motor, 2 grounds, 1 for slow. other for fast. there is a ground strap from the motor to 1 of the bolts that hold the assembly to the firewall


----------

